
We’re planning to launch a business current account - dustinmoris
https://monzo.com/blog/2018/11/22/business-banking/
======
dazc
Nice to see a cautious approach, as opposed to some of their competitors who
are launching new services with little or no preparation.

I wonder though, if an app based service can ever really challenge a
traditional bank when it comes to business?

Personally, I like Monzo but only use it for everyday transactions - for
anything other than this I stick with the same Barclays account I've held for
15 years or so. I don't know, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is fairly
typical behaviour?

